# Two lovely ladies needing patience...



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey all,

Not sure if this is the right forum, but here at work, we've just had to put two young girls up for adoption. They're beautiful little girls, but have repeatedly had the alpha taken away from them, and are quite nervous. One is very protective (read:bitey) of the other.

Just thought I'd put a shout out for them on here if anyone in Birmingham (UK) is looking for a new adoption 

(And yes, if I had the space, they'd be coming home with me today  )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, this is the right forum!

I hope someone can make room for them and work with them.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey all, just an update: 

The two girls are still here, ready for a home. Also, a lady brought back her two rats, and although I was on the verge of taking them home, I just don't have the space.

They come with a nearly brand-new furet plus cage (rrp £80~), which they were bought with about a week ago. The lady was in tears, and almost begged me to take them home, but I promised her I'd find them a loving home. As per, there's no fixed price for them, but about £20 as a donation to the charity that runs adoption would be amazing. They're lovely, friendly, inquisitive girls, and although a little jumpy still, they don't mind being handled too much. 

Again, if anyone is interested, drop by and introduce yourself 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't take them I'm to far away  but maybe pictures would help? Find them a home. Poor little girls  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

